# Looking for a songs name



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I am looking for a songs name or the group it was a summer song with a bloke in a feild playing with a chimpanzee and a Labrador puppy. I think the song was out mid late 90s could have even been early 2000s


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

What type of music was it ?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

DJ X-Ray said:


> What type of music was it ?


Chart Pop stuff it was a American group I think


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

If you can hum it in your head you could try song tapper?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)




----------

